# Labidochromis Hongi



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Video of my male and female holding.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice L hongi. Is he a SRT (Super Red Top)?


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nice!!!*

I remember having these guys... FUll of character and great colours!!!


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Scotmando said:


> Nice L hongi. Is he a SRT (Super Red Top)?


Thanks...hes not a SRT but his orange is real nice  This is actually how most of the first Hongi looked like about 20 years ago before most became local bred and washed out. This guy I'm sure was local bred but from a good clean gene pool. I've been trying to get my hands on some "Swedens or SRT" for a couple years now...such a sweet looking fish


----------



## SwimmyD (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice fish!


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*oh...*

Seems now that i'm getting back into wanting to keep cichlids... it's hard to get any nice quality mbuna these days... I remember having Super red tops, and the classic while yellow blaze hongi 6 - 7 yrs ago...


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

TonyT said:


> Thanks...hes not a SRT but his orange is real nice  This is actually how most of the first Hongi looked like about 20 years ago before most became local bred and washed out. This guy I'm sure was local bred but from a good clean gene pool. I've been trying to get my hands on some "Swedens or SRT" for a couple years now...such a sweet looking fish


I have a pair pumping out the fry, but they are not as nice as your. Where did you get yours or do you have fry avail? If you geta lead on the SRT's or "Swedens" I'd be interested.

Cheers


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

John_C said:


> Seems now that i'm getting back into wanting to keep cichlids... it's hard to get any nice quality mbuna these days... I remember having Super red tops, and the classic while yellow blaze hongi 6 - 7 yrs ago...


Oh I agree...I only buy if I see something exceptional and I ordered most of my africans from Daves Rare Fish...and I was extremely satisfied.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Scotmando said:


> I have a pair pumping out the fry, but they are not as nice as your. Where did you get yours or do you have fry avail? If you geta lead on the SRT's or "Swedens" I'd be interested.
> 
> Cheers


I bought this guy and his brothers at Hamilton Big Als. I wasn't on the market for any but these guys were very nice. Must have been local bred. I did have a bunch of fry but I sold them off...might have a few females left (I should've kept them becuase they came out super nice). I've contacted a few sources for the "Swedens" but no one seems to want to ship to Canada. I imagine that they'll make it soon to the U.S., then I'll get some


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

TonyT said:


> I bought this guy and his brothers at Hamilton Big Als. I wasn't on the market for any but these guys were very nice. Must have been local bred. I did have a bunch of fry but I sold them off...might have a few females left (I should've kept them becuase they came out super nice). I've contacted a few sources for the "Swedens" but no one seems to want to ship to Canada. I imagine that they'll make it soon to the U.S., then I'll get some


Yah I tried to ship one of those outstanding 3d Rock backgrounds they make in Sweden as well, and they didn't want to ship it... Seems that we certainly get the short end of the stick in terms of the hobby here in Canada, but can't blame them... The Fish hobby is still big business in Europe, here it seems to be going downhill.. too many low ballers.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

John_C said:


> Yah I tried to ship one of those outstanding 3d Rock backgrounds they make in Sweden as well, and they didn't want to ship it... Seems that we certainly get the short end of the stick in terms of the hobby here in Canada, but can't blame them... The Fish hobby is still big business in Europe, here it seems to be going downhill.. too many low ballers.


Yeah we are somewhat limited here in Canada even though we have some amazing shops in the GTA. Most of my cichlids I've had to purchase from the States, just so I can get what I want, when I want.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

TonyT said:


> Yeah we are somewhat limited here in Canada even though we have some amazing shops in the GTA. Most of my cichlids I've had to purchase from the States, just so I can get what I want, when I want.


There a lot of great availability here in Ontario.

Especially with the Best African Cichlid selection in the GTA at FINATICS in Mississauga. 
If Mike doesn't stock it, he'll get it for you.

Or at PNAquaria which is now Duzzee.com

And a few other sources including this one, GTA Aquaria.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Scotmando said:


> There a lot of great availability here in Ontario.
> 
> Especially with the Best African Cichlid selection in the GTA at FINATICS in Mississauga.
> If Mike doesn't stock it, he'll get it for you.
> ...


Finatics is a great shop and I always seem to buy something when I go. His community fish section is very good too.


----------

